# propagating dwarf hair grass?



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

You have to throw away the top portion. By trimming it, help to grow faster. That what I done for mine. Top part useless without the roots.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, you cannot propagate Dwarf Hair Grass in the manner that you have illustrated. The top portion will not sprout new roots.

You can split the clumps of Dwarf Hairgrass at the roots and replant to help it spread.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 23, 2013)

Your MS Paint skills are indeed awesome, though.


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, its basically like cutting the lawn and planting the clippings and expecting them to grow.
However, cutting DHG as you so brilliantly illustrated will encourage it to grow denser and send out more runners I expect.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

cutting after planting has stunted growth for me. 
i would suggest letting the plant acclimate before trimming.


----------



## Lamar (Mar 12, 2009)

Just an FYI thoguh, once the DHG acclimates, it grows quickly.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

ehehehe do you see people mowing their lawns and then planting all the left overs?


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

greenman857 said:


> Yeah, its basically like cutting the lawn and planting the clippings and expecting them to grow.


Just the thought of someone doing this is hilarious!


----------

